# Im Finally Complete



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After less than a yr in getting back to Ps again, I finally have my prized winning shoal!!! 
125 gal plexi with:
(2) 10"RB
(2) 10" Caribas
(2) 8" & 10" Piraya
(2) 12" & 13.5" TernZillas

and if I ever get bored of my huge monsters, I have liitle ones:
100 gal:
(2) 4" Cariba
(3) 4" Super Reds
(3) 4" Pirayas

Might not impress some of you, but Im happy and get props from whoever sees it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sounds sweet! You have to let me come over to check it out!


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

just read my red fonts below ------


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

lucky you, you reached you statifaction point. I am still starting out with pygos and serras inter-shoals and I am no where to being statisfied; I still want to create another S. macs shoal and hopefully with the help of SC get them to breed, then I think I will reach my satisfaction point. Man I can't wait!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rhom....
I got MADDDDD props for your tank of BIG







mixed pygo tank














........and whoever dont .......F''...um...

Lets seee some pics.......








I gotta go see these beasts.......


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

BIIIIIIG PYGOS = Awesome

nice collection.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

sounds awesome lets see some pics


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice mixed Pygo shoals...believe me i´m impressed...







!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

when will i get the name change order for TernZilla?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> when will i get the name change order for TernZilla?


 No way.. I would not even change the name RhomZilla, even though I have no Rhom what-so-ever nor if I ever switch to community fish!!!









But thanks for all the props guys!! I will def take pics of these and post it ASAP!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice, how much did those big p's cost total?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

SOUND SWEET POST SOME PICTURES.
AGAIN CONGRAT.............................


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Saw his shoals again yesterday, always seizes to amaze me!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet collection Al, Im goingt o have to check these out when I visit the Bay.


----------



## addertj (Oct 26, 2003)

Sounds sweet!!!! Dieing to see pics


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

through some pics up!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

kouma said:


> lucky you, you reached you statifaction point.


 i dont think I'LL EVER have a satisfaction point! HELL I WANT EM ALL!!!! CARIBE, TERNZ, NATTZ, PIRAYA, RHOMS, GERYI, ELONGS, SPILOS, ETC.....

Bankruptcy HERE I COME!!!!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > lucky you, you reached you statifaction point.
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > lucky you, you reached you statifaction point.
> ...


 He aint kidding!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff AL







that was one busy year you had, but now you can sit back and admire one of the nicest pygo tanks here on p-fury congrats man


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

same, except i dont want any serrasalmus unless they were shoaling or learned to live with the pgyos(bitched around)


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow...Ever watch them eat a mouse...or cow?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > kouma said:
> ...


 I know what you guys mean.. from all the Ps Ive bought and sold, I wouldve had enough for a down payment on a car!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i envy you man







post some pics man


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Sounds like a great spot to be satisfied!! Now only if they coporate and don't cause no harm to each other. I just finished my mixed pygo tank off with some piraya and I hope everything works out too!! Good luck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> Now only if they coporate and don't cause no harm to each other.


 Never had a death in my tank since (with the exception of baby chiclids whom were already injured and needed to be put out of its misery). But *konck on wood* Ive invested so much and have $1200 worth of fish in there.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..i must say..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice pygo set, lets see some pics


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Joker said:


>


 i second that


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

envy! envy! envy!!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice setups! You will have to post a pic of your large shoal.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I just added 2 Caribe last week after having Reds for a year and a half and I must say that I am headed down the same road you went. Reds are cool, but a mixed shoal is just that much more impressive. I like reds and all but even the slightest variation in color/personality gets the blood flowing again. Sorry to sound cheesie but I was ready to get rid of my shoal until the addition of the Caribe.

-Kevin-


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice shoel Rhomzilla. sorry to ask this in your post but luca 4 how big is your tank and how many ps. I got a 55 with 6 big reds and want to get rid or 4 and add 1 carbia. You think it will be ok. I might even try 2.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I told ya. (Read my last post) Just ordered 2 Super Reds from Ash. Next step is to get rid of a few reds and add my Piraya. This is turning into another one of my bad habbits (long list) but at least I get to enjoy this one.

Kevin


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

pics pics pics pleae


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ROHMZILLA







.........Let's see those pic's of the beasts







........


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> After less than a yr in getting back to Ps again, I finally have my prized winning shoal!!!
> 125 gal plexi with:
> (2) 10"RB
> (2) 10" Caribas
> ...


 Nice mix there, and I'm sure you will enjoy them.....just one question, isn't a 125gal tank on the small side for 8 larger than average adults? Usually we hear 20 gallons a p, and I assume that isn't for 10"ers (let alone 13").. Let's see some pics, maybe I'm wrong.

RL


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

IMPRESSIVe 
im jealous.....


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

That's awesome. It is a feat to house all of the pygo species in one tank. I am raising some natt kids seperately right now until they are big enough to hang with my piraya and caribe.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ralphinnj said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > After less than a yr in getting back to Ps again, I finally have my prized winning shoal!!!
> ...


 Your sorta right man. One time I had 11 Pygos in my 125 (all 7-10"ers), then the monster 13.5" Tern came in (i had to reduce), then the other 12" came (i also reduced more). I had 6 for a long while but then a good deal came along and now have the recent # in the tank. It does/doesnt look cramp.. but i know that no fights have been happening in the tank.

I will post pics soon!!!


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice collection you got going. MONSTERS!







Damn, now I cant wait to get all my p's into my 150gal. So far I got a 3" rbp, 2 4"-5" srbp (on order).... Next paycheck I will get 4 or 5 3"-4" caribe's.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I will post pics soon!!!


 Correction you will post pics NOW!!!!!!





















Quit with the teasing, i want to see pics right now









Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Genin said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I will post pics soon!!!
> ...


 Fine Fine Fine!!! Heres some recent pic of the Tern and old shoal for Pygos.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

NICE


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Those are sweet.........


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i can't wait for that pics bro...congrats...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

the pics are up already


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

holy....moly! that's way awesome...bro...darn it...i envy you man...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE shoal man!!!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Muuuhaahaahaa, I can't wait. Very nice man.

Kevin


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice, no background ehh? your avatar sux :|


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

boxer said:


> nice, no background ehh? your avatar sux :|


 No background nor decors. Adding decors would surely cramp up the tank as it already is, its pretty much dark in my room, and to add a backfground would only hinder me from enjoying the view of my Ps.

And you shouldn't say anything about my avatar.. I put it up for YOU to enjoy


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

DAMN







That Tern is freakin sick!!







Your shoal is truly impressive. I can't wait until my guys are that big. They look so cool when they are that big. Awesome RhomZilla, feakin awesome!!!!









Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

